# May Poll



## Foxbat (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are this month's nominations. There was a bit of to-ing and fro-ing in the suggestions thread but I've tried to glean what I can from it. Apologies if I've missed (or misinterpreted) anybody's nomination


----------



## Leto (Apr 18, 2005)

Changed my mind and voted for Dune. Contrary to what ravenus said, I think the movie itself can lead to a good debate, simply by showing how David Lynch used a well-known novel to develop his own obession, through the story, the visuals and the music. Plus it's a good exploration of international collaboration with a mixed bag of big names and - at that time - no name actors.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 18, 2005)

I also changed my mind and voted for Dune, I watched Shaun of the Dead last night and it was far, far too silly


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 18, 2005)

In an amazing jump-on-the-bandwagon manoeuvre, I have flip-flopped to the Dune brigade as, fantastic as Blazing Saddles is, there is not much in the way of high-brow debating possibilities within said cinematic experience.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 18, 2005)

I voted for the LD trilogy of course. I truly hope this one will be discussed sometime in the future if not this poll because it has tons of stuff that can be discussed IMO.
Dune will also be alright for discussion, but whatever has been released thus far, theatrical or extended cut, is not the film as was envisioned by David Lynch and has been disowned entirely by the director, so we might have to wionder about whose vision we're actually discussing.


----------



## Leto (Apr 18, 2005)

We could also compared it to the Jodorowski's Dune project 

Personaly I own it n VHS and DVD, no extension, no difference.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 18, 2005)

hey hey, no prizes for guess which one i voted for
(its obviously Red Dwarf season VII hehehehehe)


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 18, 2005)

> We could also compared it to the Jodorowski's Dune project


 
Is that the recent miniseries?
If yes, I don't see a problem with comparing the two within a discussion framework (that is, if Dune is selected)


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 18, 2005)

its being re-screaned on sci-fi at the moment, saturday nights at 20-00 if anyone is interested in catching it, with a later showing at around 1-30 in the morning


----------



## Leto (Apr 18, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Is that the recent miniseries?
> If yes, I don't see a problem with comparing the two within a discussion framework (that is, if Dune is selected)



Nope, it was a project made before 1986 by Alexandre Jodorowski (better known for his work as a comic writer) which was abandoned because of the immensity of the work and of the cost. I was just joking.

Mini-serie ? No way. Who's the drunkyard who bleached Paul's hair ?


----------



## ravenus (Apr 18, 2005)

Excerpted from my fav film critic Richard Scheib's review of the Lynch film (here):



> The most interesting of the planned productions was one that *Alejandro Jodorowski*, the bizarre cultish director of the likes of El Topo (1970), The Holy Mountain (1975) and _Santa Sangre_ (1989), attempted to mount in 1976. This would have included such tantalizing novelties as *H.R. Giger*, *Chris Foss* and *Jean ‘Moebius’ Giraud* designing the look of the various worlds, *Dan O’Bannon* (author of Alien) on special effects, a score from *Pink Floyd*, and *Salvador Dali* as the Emperor. The Jodorowsky _Dune_ is one that lives in legend - stories of it seem totally wild. Jodorowsky would have used the book only as a loose text and would have varied considerably from Herbert - Jodorowsky’s Emperor was a madman who lived in a palace of gold at the center of the galaxy with an exact robot duplicate; the film would have focused on the alchemical/mystical nature of Paul’s spice experience and the Bene Gesserit religion; and would have ended with Paul’s death and the transsubstantiation of Arrakis into a force of consciousness that moves through the universe. Alas Jodorowsky never found the funding for his idiosyncratic adaptation.


----------



## Leto (Apr 18, 2005)

Had an expo few years ago here with works from Moebius and Giger on this movie to be.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 19, 2005)

I remember reading about an abandoned attempt at making Dune. I think if Jodorowski's Dune had been made (and nominated) I probably would have voted for it - it sounds wonderfully bizarre


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 19, 2005)

I voted for Blazing Saddles because it is clearly the best film in the poll.  I would have liked to vote for Spring, summer.. but I have not seen it and have heard only bad things about the director.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 19, 2005)

Better than Romero's brilliant adaptation and expansion of the themes of Matheson's *I am Legend*? This had better be good.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 28, 2005)

Jings, Crivvens and Help Ma Boab! It's another double bill!

Discussion threads will be going up shortly


----------

